# Clues in teeth



## Rosemary (Nov 11, 2006)

*Prehistoric Diet – *1.8 million years ago, our prehistoric relatives ate fruit, nuts, roots, leaves and perhaps meat. 
  The 1.2m tall hominid Paranthropus robustus lived in what is now South   Africa.  They lived alongside direct ancestors of modern humans.  Until now, it was thought the Paranthropus became extinct because of Africa’s dry climate which limited their diet.  
  Scientists have analysised four teeth from the Swartr-krans cave site, which showed Paranthropus had a much more varied diet than previously thought.  Laser was used to take small samples from the molars and studied carbon isotopes to indicate the types of food eaten.

Varied diet of early hominid casts doubt on extinction theory, says Colorado U study

_So if we look after our teeth our future generations will be able to find out all about us    _


----------



## SpaceShip (Nov 11, 2006)

Rosemary said:


> *Prehistoric Diet – *1.8 million years ago, our prehistoric relatives ate fruit, nuts, roots, leaves and perhaps meat.
> The 1.2m tall hominid Paranthropus robustus lived in what is now South Africa. They lived alongside direct ancestors of modern humans. Until now, it was thought the Paranthropus became extinct because of Africa’s dry climate which limited their diet.
> Scientists have analysised four teeth from the Swartr-krans cave site, which showed Paranthropus had a much more varied diet than previously thought. Laser was used to take small samples from the molars and studied carbon isotopes to indicate the types of food eaten.
> 
> ...


But then again, Rosemary, if we REALLY look after our teeth, there won't be any bits left in them to study!


----------

